# How to adjust rotary steering on outboard.



## btomas (Jun 29, 2010)

Working on a friends boat we noticed that his steering is not centered.  What I mean by that is that it will allow 4 1/2" of throw on the steering rod to the right with more than 2 turns of wheel.  But will only allow 1 1/2" of throw to the left  about 1 turn of wheel.  Total throw of the steering rod is about 6 1/4".

When disconnected the motor is totally free and movement exceeds steering rod movement in either direction.  The steering cable is reasonably free when turning the steering wheel, with or without the motor connected.

Does this total throw sound right? and any ideas on how to adjust the steering to have the motor centered on the steering throw?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Something is wrong some where , a standard rotary teleflex type steering has no adjustment.

I say teleflex just as a reference, or maybe I just don't understand what your saying/asking.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You got the wrong steering rod on the motor.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> You got the wrong steering rod on the motor.


That's what I thought too, but I went back and read the OP and it doesn't say they replaced the cable or rod so I was like ummm!!!

Also thought the steering rod just might be in the front hole insted of the back hole on the steering arm bt again they didn't say they changed anything surley they havn't been running it like this.????


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lately ive been accusing everything "guilty until proven innocent"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> it will allow 4 1/2" of throw on the steering rod to the right with more than 2 turns of wheel.  But will only allow 1 1/2" of throw to the left  about 1 turn of wheel. Total throw of the steering rod is about 6 1/4".


That's about right. The steering link supplied with the outboard, from the factory, is a fixed length.
I use an aftermarket adjustable that allows me to change the length of the link to fit the total swing.
I turn the steering wheel until the ram is fully retracted, and mark the ram at the edge of the tilt tube.
Then fully extend the ram, by turning the wheel, and mark the ram at the edge of the tilt tube.
Measure the ram, from mark to mark and mark the halfway point between the two marks.
Retract the ram until the midpoint mark is at the edge of the tilt tube, align the outboard with the
center of the hull, and fit the adjustable steering link to fit the ram and outboard as centered.
That way it turns the same amount to the left as to the right.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Never seen one of them.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

^ Me either,

But something is wrong, cause 4.5" and 1.5" is not correct normal operation. 

It's either the helm is bad, the wrong arm, or arm is attached to the motor in the wrong hole!

What motor Make, model, and HP?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The length or throw and number of turns, lock to lock, depends on model and brand of cable.
I first ran into the off-center steering on an old Larson tri-hull. It would turn sharper to starboard
than it would to port. After measuring the ram throw and looking at the solid steering link,
it was easy to tell that the steering link was wrong. Stopped at Phillips Marine on the Miami River,
described the problem, and walked out with an adjustable steering link. Solved the problem.


Just for grins, walk out to your boat, and check for yourself, and see if your steering is balanced.

Is it the same number of turns in each direction? Does it favor one side over the other?  :-?


From the Teleflex FAQ's:



> I need a link arm to connect the steering cable output ram to the tiller of my outboard.
> Can I get the link arm from Teleflex?
> 
> No. You should obtain this link arm from the engine maker. Link arms vary by engine,
> and the engine maker offers the correct link arm for your particular brand and model.


----------



## nickd89 (Dec 24, 2011)

> > it will allow 4 1/2" of throw on the steering rod to the right with more than 2 turns of wheel.  But will only allow 1 1/2" of throw to the left  about 1 turn of wheel. Total throw of the steering rod is about 6 1/4".
> 
> 
> That's about right. The steering link supplied with the outboard, from the factory, is a fixed length.
> ...


Where can i find one of those online?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The last one I installed on a Merc, came from T & R Marine Corp.


----------

